# emergency protocalls



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

for those of you that keep venomous snakes what sort of a protocall is involved if u got bitten besides ringing the emergency services do you keep a anti venom urselves and administer it your self and what sort of bites do you have to use pressure bandages on is it for wen u get bit by rattlers cobras or other venomous snakes


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a quick answer before I set off for home...
Antivenom is very expensive and should not be kept or administered by non-medical personnel.

The correct protocol is:
1. Call for an ambulance.
2. Don’t panic, stay calm.
3. Take the label (detailing the species name, common name and country of origin) from the cage and clip / safety pin it to the victim’s clothes.
4. Tell the Paramedics/Doctors/Consultants that the bite is from an exotic venomous snake so they don’t waste time thinking about British Adders.
5. The Consultant Doctor should them make contact with the National Poisons Unit who will then put them in touch with one of our specialist snake-bite consultants.

Certain Private Keepers do have my personal mobile number and have contacted me following bites. I am quite happy for them to phone me as it does allow me to notify my colleagues and for them to be ready to deal with the bite. Phoning me is of course secondary to the established protocols and although I have my phone with me 24/7 there are going to be times when I am simply not available. It is worrying when I get phone calls from people I know personally who say “I have just been bitten by...” But I still would rather know and think that I can help in some small way.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

My protocols are pretty much as Paul said with the addition of instruction to be taken to Birmingham city Hospital Poison unit. also there number is on the protocol along with Pauls dept number and the duty doctors mobile number.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Keep a written document of emergency protocalls handy of every species of venomous species. This can be personally given to the practicing medical doctor.
Sometimes it is easier and quicker having a friend, family member or college transport the victim to an emergency facility rather than waiting on an ambulance.
Always notify the medical facility that you are on route and what has occurred with a brief on what you may require on arrival.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

With the absolute greatest of respect here in the UK we do not want Private Keepers writing their own snake bite protocols as this has proven to lead to serious problems. 

There was a certain paramedic around 4 years ago who set himself up as something of an armchair expert on the treatment of snake-bites. He wrote flawed and outdated protocols for various friends and then the enviable happened... a private keeper was bitten by an Eastern Green Mamba. It was a serious bite with complications. When Professor David Warrell (a world leading snake bite consultant) offered his assistance he was told to go away as “they had been given the protocols by the patient and where following them” . ............. when things started to deteriorate the hospital had to go crawling back to Professor Warrell for his professional help.

We have been carefully considering the problems caused when private keepers are bitten by their snakes and official recommendations will be made available soon.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That's all very well when you live in a country that stocks antivenom. 
Living here in IRE you may say goodbye to fingers, limbs and even your life. 

Because getting that help needed in time is a hard thing to imagine going well for a bite victim here.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

PDR said:


> We have been carefully considering the problems caused when private keepers are bitten by their snakes and official recommendations will be made available soon.


This sounds great, would be useful to see what you guys come up with. At the moment I am sticking to what was mentioned earlier in the thread with my venomous.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

I think its great that LSTM are coming up with a protocol which we all can have total faith in and use. A major step forward for us all.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i take one of these when i'm out in the woods...

no problems here... they have plenty of antivenin in all the local hospitals here... people get bite every now and then from the local snakes... and the cities nearby have access to exotic antivenins...

use one of those life alerts if you keep some dangerous things... just press a button and help is there...


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

does anyone know the sort of frequency of callouts in the UK regarding exotic venemous snake bites? and PDR, what does your job mainly comprise of? do you do alot of venom extraction for making antivenom, or is most of your job research based?


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

trw said:


> does anyone know the sort of frequency of callouts in the UK regarding exotic venemous snake bites? ...


I do not live in the UK but I do not believe that anyone world wide has ever been bit and died from an escaped exotic.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I’m sure that some here will recall that LSTM sent out a questionnaire asking anomalously as to what venomous species are being kept within the UK by Private Keepers.
Well this is just part of an overall of the system that we are currently involved in.
The aims have been:
1. to investigate just how serious a problem exists within the UK.
2. to make sure that the NHS stocks sufficient quantities of the most appropriate antivenoms.
3. to ensure that there are standard protocols in use across all UK hospitals.

A meeting took place in London earlier this month to look at the problems and a lot of progress was made.

I do have a detailed list of bites going back many years but these are confidential though I believe it is going to be published soon in one of the scientific journals (without names I should suspect).

TRW, my main work involves the management of our venomous snake collection, cleaning, feeding, venom extraction, venom preparation, venom catalogue. I also conduct tours for students, doctors, firemen, search & rescue, special forces, VIP’s etc. and work for TV & radio, work with vets, police, local councils..... lets just say it keeps me busy!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*protocol*

Well my protocol would be this if i do go DWA:

1. Apply tourniquet pull band just above bite whilst I secure snake. (similar to ones used to take blood for samples as its very quick).
2. Call emergency services immediately, or drive if accompanied by someone, letting hospital know what the situation is!
3. If necessary calmly open front door to allow services to come in (if Mamba or Taipan etc due to unconsciousness risk if alone).
4. Apply proper pressure bandage, as instructed by professionals.
5. Remain calm. Ensure appropriate documentation is with me, around neck or something.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

maffy said:


> 1. Apply tourniquet pull band just above bite whilst I secure snake. (similar to ones used to take blood for samples as its very quick).


No, a tourniquet is a bad idea. Pressure bandage would be better.


----------

